# fast 40-50 pound bow



## bowhunter236

ok well my son is 14 and he is growing. his draw is 27in. so im lookin for a bow that atleast has a 28.5 max draw thats in the 40-50 pound range. Also one big thing i want the bow to have is good speed. so the fastest possible would be nice. and as far as my price range im pretty flexible. thanks guys


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

*Take a look at this one....*

http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=57248&u=0808NI


----------



## bowhunter236

how does it shoot? and at like 45pds 270grain arrows 27in draw how many fps?


----------



## s4 shooter

martin bengal 480
cheetah 420
and the saber runs about 350
all great bows


----------



## Mathewsju

any of the martin bows or the pse super short or treestand edition

personally i'd go with the martin bengal or firecat... both are fast, have forgiving specs and are about 2/3 the price of a pse with just as good quality


----------



## HuntLions_94

Bowtech admiral

Bowtecharchery.com


----------



## bowhunter236

ya but those martin bows dont go down to 40lbs. bu the admiral sounds good


----------



## Rory/MO

Well, if he's 14, and you want a bow he can grow into, don't get him a bow with 50 # limbs. He doesn't sound like a little kid if he's got a 27 inch draw. So I'm sure he could handle a 60 pounder. Just my input on it. Unless you want him to have it as a target bow, then I can understand the 50 pound limbs.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

Rory/MO said:


> Well, if he's 14, and you want a bow he can grow into, don't get him a bow with 50 # limbs. He doesn't sound like a little kid if he's got a 27 inch draw. So I'm sure he could handle a 60 pounder. Just my input on it. Unless you want him to have it as a target bow, then I can understand the 50 pound limbs.


If this the case, I'd suggest that he don't buy any of the X tech Bows from PSE..... with preloaded limbs, he'd kill himself trying to pull it back.... don't get me wrong the have a very smooth draw... but that first few inches for a 14 year old with a 60# bow..... not happening.... The bow madness is a great one though..... Single cam....


----------



## s4 shooter

Mathewsju said:


> any of the martin bows or the pse super short or treestand edition
> 
> personally i'd go with the martin bengal or firecat... both are fast, have forgiving specs and are about 2/3 the price of a pse with just as good quality


the saber or the firehawk are short bows


----------



## bowhunter236

ya hes only pulling a 47pounds cause his shoulder is all messed up.


----------



## bowhunter236

ok well i have narrowed it down to 2 bows. which bow do you guys think is better... The bowtech admiral or the hoyt katera? thanks


----------



## HuntLions_94

Bowtech admiral because of the agustible draw length factor. and with 47 pounds you should be able to get the 50-60 pound limbs down that far or at least to 48.


----------



## bow slayer

if he goes with 5 grains per pound arrows, he will get about 290fps out of Bowtech's 82nd airborne. (ibo speed 350)


----------



## Elite13

Im just curious but why do you want the bow to be fast?


----------



## No.1 Hoyt

I'd look at the High COuntry Archery Speed Pro


----------



## gobblercrazy

You can't go wrong with either. Let him shoot both and then let him make the decision.


----------



## master hunter

bowtech or alpine for speed.


----------



## BIGBC

bowhunter236 said:


> The bowtech admiral or the hoyt katera? thanks


Both are great bows, let him try each and have the final say on it :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter236

speed cause its better for 3d. um ya he shoots a 5.7grain per in arrow. is there any 5 grain per in arrows.


----------



## Ignition kid

get him a mathews prestige, They are really fast and are made for short draw length shooters. If he had a smaller draw length, i would tell you to get him a Mathews Ignition because I have one and it is pretty fast.


----------



## deerhunter95

The DXT by mathews. Its short, im shootin maxima 250 arrows at 60 lbs, 27inch draw, and its shootin 252


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

bow slayer said:


> if he goes with 5 grains per pound arrows, he will get about 290fps out of Bowtech's 82nd airborne. (ibo speed 350)


I'm gunna go ahead and second bow slayers' comment...... this seems to be the best package that's has been offered.... I just don't think the kid could get an X-Force pulled back at 60lbs when he's 14 years old........ The 82nd ariborn would be a great choice...... :thumbs_up


----------



## gunner77

the martin cheetah is also a very good bow. i have one and it says it only goes 45 to 60 pounds but you can acually get them down to about 38 pounds. the fps. is 315 to 320 and you can get the bare bow for about $320.



An excellent bow.


----------



## thunderbolt

bow slayer said:


> if he goes with 5 grains per pound arrows, he will get about 290fps out of Bowtech's 82nd airborne. (ibo speed 350)


He can get more than that. I've seen an 82nd @ 49 pounds and 27" shoot 311.


----------



## Robinhooder3

Elite13 said:


> Im just curious but why do you want the bow to be fast?


if the bow is fast it gives the arrow a flater trajectory. It alows you to use as few pins at as far as a distance that you can. instead of holding in between pins at 25 yards you would just put the pin in the middle like usual. If it's fast enough then you could use one pin for 2 distances. It helps to reduce error in distance judgment. It's also fun to see a fast arrow knock the game animal over and not have to track lol. :wink: btw go with what he likes. the bowtech will have a smoother draw but the hoyt is very durable so let him choose which one he likes better.


----------



## Ignition kid

Robinhooder3 said:


> if the bow is fast it gives the arrow a flater trajectory. It alows you to use as few pins at as far as a distance that you can. instead of holding in between pins at 25 yards you would just put the pin in the middle like usual. If it's fast enough then you could use one pin for 2 distances. It helps to reduce error in distance judgment. It's also fun to see a fast arrow knock the game animal over and not have to track lol. :wink: btw go with what he likes. the bowtech will have a smoother draw but the hoyt is very durable so let him choose which one he likes better.


Like I said, If only he had a shorter draw length. My Mathews Ignition is fast enough right now to not have a 25 yard pin, just 10, 20, and 30, I also have a 35 - about 38 yard pin. i don't have my 50 lb limbs yet so I don't have a 40 yard pin yet. I would highly prefer a dxt or a prestige by mathews, or a drenalin.


----------



## Wakmeister

MARTIN bows -affordable and he can grow w/ one--start w/ 45-60# Bengal or Cheetah--LOL:thumbs_up


----------



## bonessij

libertyarchery.com
Great bow, small, quick, deadly!


----------



## WVBowhunter10

dont rule out an Elite Fire. I have a 40-50 pound in 27" f/s if you may be interested. Bow is very quick and super smooth.


----------



## bowhunter236

so the bowtech admiral at 45pds 250grain arrow 27in draw what do you think it will be shooting as far as fps? thanks


----------



## Robinhooder3

it might shoot around the 290- 300 fps range. be sure the arrow is always at least at 5 grains per pound of draw weight.


----------



## Evinrude

Bowtech 101st Airborne my dad has one at 50lbs with a 27 inch draw and a 310 grain arrow shooting i think about 280


----------



## ChadLister

okay heres what i shoot at 45 pounds 28 inch draw.

darton pro 3000
gold tip pro 500
vapor trail strings
carter evolution plus

and im getting 310 out of it at 5 grains per pound :zip:


----------



## bowhunter236

ya. well i ended up getting hima bowtech admiral. got his arrows that weigh 6.3gpi. so i plan on shooting a 250 grain at 45pds. thanks for all your help guys. i will tell you how it is. gets her wed or thurs.


----------

